# كيفية صيانة مكيفات الشباك،اسبلت،كاسيت؟؟؟



## مامادوو (18 يونيو 2008)

وفق الله القائمين على هذا الموقع الرائع جدا
سؤالي في كيفية صيانة الأنواع المختلفة من أجهزة التكييف والتبريد ؟
مع خالص شكري وتقديري


----------



## على دالكيا1 (26 أبريل 2009)

وفق الله القائمين على عمل هذا الملتقى الرائع 
والله يرزقكم جميعا حسن العمل
اخوكم يعمل بشركة صيانه فرنسيه اسمها داكيا واريد الفائده لى ولكم
والله يوفقنا جميعا لما فيه الخير للجميع


----------



## على دالكيا1 (26 أبريل 2009)

ان اعمل بمول تجارى واقوم بعمل صيانه لعدد كبير من اجهزة التبريد والتكييف المختلفه
والحمد لله لا يقابلنى مشاكل كبيره لاننى اقوم بعمل صيانه دوريه شهريا على جميع المكيفات شامله النظافة للفلاتر والافابوريتر والكندنسر والدائره الكهربائيه 
ونصيحتى لاخوانى هى ان الصيانه الدوريه الدائمه تقل من حدوث المشاكل
وانا على اتم الاستعداد للاجابه على اسئلة اخوانى فى الملتقى
وممكن المشاركه من خلال الايميل [email protected]
اللهم وفقنا جميعا لعمل الخير ومساعدة الجميع


----------



## على دالكيا1 (26 أبريل 2009)

سؤالى لاخى هل هو يعمل بمجال الصيانه ام لا
عن اى شيئ تريد ان تعرف
المشاكل كثيره فحدد مشاكل للمناقشه فيها


----------



## أبو علاء المنلا (7 يونيو 2009)

وفقكم الله ويسر اموركم لخير البلاد والعباد اخوكم المهندس ابو علاء


----------



## aminagcl (7 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رائد حمامرة (7 يونيو 2009)

حاضرين نقدم لك ما تريد اخانا العزيز


----------



## طالب علم مبتدئ (5 يوليو 2009)

*من فضلك ابغى اعرف الجواب*

شكرا لكم اخي الفاضل على جهودكم نسال الله لكم اجر العمل الصالح سؤالي استاذي الفاضل ارجو توضيح ما هي خطوات فك مكيف اسبلت لغرض الصيانة او لتعبئة الفريون لكم تحياتي ولو امكن بالصور لأنني محتار في هذا الموضوع وعندي الكثير من الاستفسارات 


[email protected]


----------



## باهر عزت (5 يوليو 2009)

سؤال لمهندسي التكييف انا مهندس صيانة بقرية سياحية فجئت بها بان الفندق الدور الاول منة يعمل باتكييف كونسيلت كاريير 3 حصان المسافة بين الوحدة الداخلية والخارجية حوالي 15 متر طولي -ظهرت عندي اليوم 5/7/2009 مشكلة في جهاز انة اخرج كل كمية الزيت من الكباس لكل دائرة التبيريد ارجو المساعدة هل هذا العطل مؤشر علي ان طول المسافة سيؤدي الي اعطال مشابهة لذلك مع العلم عمر الجهاز اربع سنوات كما ارجو توضيح مشكلة نطر الزيت وشكرا لسياتدكم


----------



## بلال أبوجيب (6 يوليو 2009)

اخي كريم لازم تحط مصايد مشان زيت ما يطلع من ضاغط


----------



## رائد حمامرة (6 يوليو 2009)

اذكر مشكلتك هنا عسى الله ان ييسر لك من يعلم الحل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142351.html


----------



## فادي ابو خالد (7 يوليو 2009)

يرجى التفصيل في كيفية صيانة الكروت الألكترونية


----------



## صبر جميل (10 يوليو 2009)

*شكر*

أعجبني مواضيع هذا الملتقى النافع ممادفعني للتسجيل ووجب علي أن أفدم الشكر بعد الله للمهندس / محمد عبدالفتاح وفقه الله والشكر موصول للقائمين على هذا الملتقى قواكم الله.


----------



## zakariabenk (10 يوليو 2009)

عندي مشكل في مكيف الهواء بيصب تلج ومي من جهاز لفي داخل بيت 
شكرا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (13 يوليو 2009)

اخي الكريم zakariabenk قد اجاب فنى فلسطين على تساؤلك هنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142351.html


----------



## محمود75 (24 يوليو 2009)

:77:مشكورين علىالترحيب


----------



## nourden1 (31 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخوانى الكرام


----------



## مؤسسة فايز (12 أكتوبر 2009)

نبارك لكم في هذه المواضيع وعسى ان تكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ياسر شعبان (13 أكتوبر 2009)

وفق الله القائمين على عمل هذا الملتقى الرائع 
والله يرزقكم جميعا حسن العمل


----------



## حيدر السامر (23 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور:16::5::81::14::80:


----------



## اسعدالزريقي (23 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يوفقك وحذر من الدائره الكهربائيه واي سؤال نحن مستعدين ان شاء الله ما نقصر


----------



## أبوحباجه (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## أبوحباجه (10 أكتوبر 2010)

فين الشرح ولا الموضوع كله اسئله وخلاص ياريت شرح فتى للفتيين ممكن


----------



## مستريورك (10 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## ghassan12390 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## ghassan12390 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## china_1985 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

اهلا


----------



## mnbvcxzaq (30 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور​


----------



## alnjah (30 نوفمبر 2012)

يعطيكم العافيه


----------

